# New to the hobby and located in Southern MD



## Interex216 (Jan 23, 2012)

First off let me say this place is a wealth of knowledge. I love this place.

So a lil about me and my wife.
We started off with breeding fish (Cichlids) and she did rather well with them and other fish. We took a break for a lil while do to our daughter being born. We recently got in the vivariums and i have to say i enjoy it more than i ever did fish keeping.

We have started with some red bellys just to see how well we would fair and they are doing very well. So we have decided we would like to set up another tank and would love to get into the dart frogs. We are looking for a pair that are hardy and rather easy to breed. My wife has always had a skill for being able get above average takes from breeding our fish. So i hope her luck can continue. So if anyone has some dendros that they are willing to part with for a fair price ( please remember we are new and i hate to pay $200 for a dendro and they die to my inexperience).

Chances are i will be setting up multiple tanks as i find it relaxing to set up a tank and watch it. 

So for a starter pair im open to ideas. And if you have any good ideas for a misting system as well let me know. I thought of maybe a fogger set up but it takes alot of room in the tank. But i like the look of misters. If i can fig out how to get pics up ill put a pick of my current tank and im open to ideas. I guess contact me directly i was told by a mod its vendor feed back my bad.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

First off Welcome! Now the first things you want to do it really really read and educate yourself on how vivs and everything works. The most important thing is you need to be able to keep a constant supply of feeders for your frogs (unless you have a LPS with constant Fruitflies) you will need to perfect the art of culturing feeders but that can become very exspensive very fast. Second would be establishing the mini ecosystem in your tank such as (springtails, isos, lighting, ventalation, humidity) are very important before you even get your frogs. Also you need to use RO or Distilled water so you need to have a constant supply of that type of water. I see you have a pond in your tank it's nice unless it's not circulating it can become a stagnant pool of bacteria which is really bad for any frog.

As far as frogs i currently don't have any i am waiting for my tank to grow out. Though everyone i asked said to get leucs 9 out of 10 times that was the one i was recommended though it's not to say others are not as forgiving or more bold. There are just a lot of things to consider and understand before you even get frogs it's really fun to make a plain tank into a mini forest and that tempation can really get you to jump ahead of yourself sometimes. Also another suggestion would be to start a new tank and make a thread of that people love to follow and give suggestions and advice while your building it.


----------



## Interex216 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanx for all the advise. For the pond issues the tank actually has a full water flow in it into the pond from the cork tubes. And me being a salt water tank person i deff know what you mean about waiting. I got really lucky and got spring tails in my main tank already but for the fruit fly i do have a LPS but hes hard to deal with so i already ordered a culture kit  I still havent decided on the tank size though if anyone has ideas on a good size tank please let me know. I have dozens of tanks from when we bread fish so should be easy to get going.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

As far as tank size i guess it depends on how many frogs you're going to put into it. If just a pair i would say a 29gallon+. A 30 breeder would be perfect the more floor space the better. Yea it's definetly a waiting game like reefing just not as messy or wet lol. Since i can't buy frogs yet i seem to just keep buying plants which is bad since it's snowing here in Chicago and im running out of lights ha. If your looking for isos i just started my cultures and they should be good in 3-4months doesn't take a lot to get started. Best of luck and if you don't know something or are unsure just ask.


----------



## Interex216 (Jan 23, 2012)

As for a misting system or even a rain system im open to ideas i deff wanna get something like that my humid lvls are still too low in the tank they stay at about 60 to 80%


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Feel free to pm me if you have some questions. Would be open to a phone conversation as well to help you get started.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

A lot of people in Maryland and VA to help you out. Im a former saltwater tank guy too. Research to see what kind of frogs you would be interested in keeping, that will help you determine tank size. 

You can hand mist to keep the humidity up or look at getting a MistKing system.


----------



## Interex216 (Jan 23, 2012)

From everything i have read so far it looks like D. leucomelas would be a good choice for me to start out with. At the moment im looking for a wider tank than the standard tank something 18 inches wide would be perfect. I would really like to buy some captive breed ones local to help avoid paying for the shipping. So if any of yall have a few leucos you wanna part with let me know or even Azureus will work even though im partial to the yellow frogs atm lol. Also if anyone has any extra supplies they are needing to part with let me know ill see if i need em.


----------

